# Wheel arch trim



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I have trawled the internet today looking for wheel trim arches for my van (DUCATO 40 MAXI 130 M-JET) without any luck. 

I would prefer white but would also consider grey. Does anyone know where to get them and how much they cost?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I got one for a Hymer last year from Hymer 166 squid.


----------

